# Canadian water weeds



## aeis2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi first post here.
I'm new to aquariums and had several kinds of plants in my tank. Some grew well some not.
Anyway, today i was fishing by a pond and noticed that there were some plants that looked like anacharis but which i later found out was canadian water weeds.
I got some for my tank and noticed that on some stems were some jelly like substance which i presumed is snail eggs. As far as i can tell, i have removed all those stems with eggs.

My question is ...Has anyone had success growing these plants in their tank?

Mine is a 33gallon with 10k and 7.5k lighting.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi and Welcome. Recently i was given something from a local lake for my tank. It was probably planted at one time but i just let it float around. Grew very well. Healthy, green, and multiplying. The guppies really enjoyed it as well. For lighting, all that was used was only one of the small household spiral bulb in a 29 tall


----------



## aeis2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for replying. For a while i thought my post was going to get ignored and die a miserable cyber death.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it elodea? Same family as anacharis, and said to fairly common in south west BC.


----------



## aeis2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Is it elodea? Same family as anacharis, and said to fairly common in south west BC.


Thanks, I think that is it. 
I google pictures of it and it looks exactly the same as what i have in my tank.


----------

